

CSGO's simple, user-made, user-facing bugtracker monitored by Valve devs - jewbacca
http://64bitvps.com/csgo/

======
jewbacca
Log in with Steam to post and vote on issue priority.

I can't believe public bug reporting for major studio game releases is still
being done through forum posts, like it's the fucking 1890s or something.
Seeing this site in action, I became immediately convinced that this kind of
simple, easy to use, public-facing bug/wishlist system needs to be a standard
part of any large software release, and it is negligent of any company to
launch a product without one. It needs to be promoted every bit as
emphatically as their official forums (or more).

\-----

Post announcing this system, and its acknowledgement by the game's developers,
stickied on the official CS:GO forum here:
[http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29118...](http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2911866)

Primitive bug-report thread which seems to otherwise be the standard for major
studio game releases (if public bug-reporting is present at all) here:
[http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22638...](http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2263804)

